
Twenty Years of FreeBSD Jails, Then and Now - yarapavan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3u8OtjfGFE
======
stiray
I have jailed each server doing anything to the internet, putting all their
dynamic data (like mails for postfix) and doing periodic checks using /.zfs to
detect any anomaly on jail fs and automatically revert them last snapshot. You
just cant not love them <3

